# MY 06 ALTIMA 2.5S



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

so far i have sportline springs e&g grille g35 wheels plans include cold air setup and tint


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the wheels look SICK!! and the drop is perfect


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Love the grill


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks guys here is on more


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the wheels are chromed? or polished? even better


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

polished to a chrome like luster


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

please check out this deal 
eBay Motors: SPORTLINE SPRINGS 2006 ALTIMA 2.5 (item 170026420768 end time Sep-12-06 09:11:10 PDT)
eBay Motors: 2005 2006 Nissan Altima Grille Grill Stainless E&G (item 170026288930 end time Sep-11-06 20:01:23 PDT) im returning back to stock


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wheres the money shot?!?!


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

very nice and clean


----------

